# recommended non flake food for platies



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I would like to know if you could recommend a good non flake food for my platies, as they are like piranhas at the moment..


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm loving New Life Spectrum pellets and so are my fish. Get the semi-floating ones; they stay at the surface for a few seconds and then start to sink. 

You can get them on Amazon if you can't find them locally.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

they dont normally ship to Portugal...


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Romad said:


> I'm loving New Life Spectrum pellets and so are my fish. Get the semi-floating ones; they stay at the surface for a few seconds and then start to sink.
> 
> You can get them on Amazon if you can't find them locally.


 cant find semi floating ones, apart from betta pellets.

any ideas


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

AlgarveblueVT said:


> they dont normally ship to Portugal...


Erm... sorry about that. I didn't see where you were from initially.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

which one are the ones that semi-float??


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

There are a lot of different pellets. How about you list the ones you can get and we can tell you if they are good or not?

How come you dont want flakes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

The ones I can get are all branded 'Sera' products like:
http://www.sera.de/en/products/in_category/staple-food-265/product/sera-vipagran.html

or

http://www.sera.de/en/products/in_category/food-specialties-264/product/sera-granulate-menu.html

or this which they love

http://www.sera.de/en/products/in_category/food-specialties-264/product/sera-flora.html

but there isnt really a good selection here as they are very new to pets and never have had much care for them, I think the shops are really targeted at expats, etc


would like to know, coz will try and get ur recommendations from ebay or amazon.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would feed new life spectrum and omega one tropical flakes, for a mix up. Both are great foods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

My title said non flakes....
I am looking for non-flake food.
any more ideas?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

New life spectrum pellets...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*platy food*



tankman12 said:


> New life spectrum pellets...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am not able to get them , had a look on amazon but they dont ship to Portugal.

did you look at the links I provided about the food I can get here?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya those foods are okay, not the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*platy food*



tankman12 said:


> New life spectrum pellets...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I could purchase it off ebay UK, but the shipping cost is a lot


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Look at what you have available locally, check it with this; Fish Food Reviews


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*platy food*



Tolak said:


> Look at what you have available locally, check it with this; Fish Food Reviews


The only brand I can get here is Sera , check out those links I posted...


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*platy food*



Tolak said:


> Look at what you have available locally, check it with this; Fish Food Reviews


its not looking good:-(


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can you get any flakes or live foods? Do they have to be pellets?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have been using Ocean nutrition community flakes, but I had to get them from Malta.

I find flakes messy, but probably better for the amano shrimp


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Looked them over, the 3rd would probably be best out of the 3. Hakari is available in your country, might save you some shipping there; Hikari info :WORLD WIDE Hikari

There's quite a few more reviews on it as well; Hikari


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*platy food*



Tolak said:


> Looked them over, the 3rd would probably be best out of the 3. Hakari is available in your country, might save you some shipping there; Hikari info :WORLD WIDE Hikari
> 
> There's quite a few more reviews on it as well; Hikari


which variety do you recommend??

will have to check it out


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*platy food*



Tolak said:


> Looked them over, the 3rd would probably be best out of the 3. Hakari is available in your country, might save you some shipping there; Hikari info :WORLD WIDE Hikari
> 
> There's quite a few more reviews on it as well; Hikari


the 3rd one was meant to be this one:http://www.sera.de/en/products/in_category/food-specialties-264/product/sera-spirulina-tabs.html

posted the wrong one by mistake


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

that too far away from me I am way down south...
need to check the net for this


----------

